# JSF, Tiles und normales HTML in <f:verbatim> Tags?



## tec1 (23. Apr 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine JavaServer Faces Anwendung in der alle jsp's mit Tiles "zusammengebaut" werden. Mir ist dann aufgefallen, dass man in jsf bei includierten jsp' (auch bei Tiles) alle normalen Texte und HTML-Tags innerhalb von <f:verbatim> stehen haben muss, da sonst die Anordnung auf der generierten Seite nicht korrekt ist. 

Das sieht dann z.B. so aus:

```
<%@ page language="java" pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk" prefix="t"%>



<f:verbatim> <div>Neuen Geburtstag einfügen</div></f:verbatim>
<h:form>

<f:verbatim>Vorname:</f:verbatim><h:inputText value="#{editBirthdayBean.editForm.firstName}" id="firstName"/>
<f:verbatim>
</f:verbatim>
<f:verbatim>Nachname:</f:verbatim><h:inputText value="#{editBirthdayBean.editForm.lastName}" id="lastName"/> 
<f:verbatim>
</f:verbatim>

<f:verbatim>${editBirthdayBean.editForm.firstName}</f:verbatim>
<f:verbatim>
</f:verbatim>
<h:commandButton value="Neu anlegen" id="GoButton" action="#{editBirthdayBean.saveBirthday}" />

</h:form>
```

Ich finde es aber nicht gerade übersichtlich meine ganzen Texte und html-Tags in <f:verbatim> Tags zu verpacken.
Habt ihr eine Idee wie man das umgehen kann?

Gruß


----------



## tec1 (11. Mai 2006)

bin durch Zufall auf die htrml-Tags von myfaces gestossen:
http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/htmlTag.html


----------



## Gumble (12. Mai 2006)

myfaces (tomahawk) hat noch weitere schicke Tags, wie das <t:div/> Tag.

Ausserdem wuerde ich die normalen Outputs, wie '<f:verbatim>Vorname:</f:verbatim>', mittels <hutputText value="#{msgs.firstName}:"/>  visualisieren. Die Werte selbst am einfachsten in ein Properties File packen und als MessageBundle inkludieren: <f:loadBundle basename="messages" var="msgs" /> So kannst Du spaeter bequem zentral die Textoutputs verwalten und ggfs einfachst eine Lokalisierung (=Mehrsprachigkeit) einbauen.


----------

